# Vandersteens with..?



## magsterone (May 8, 2009)

Hi,
A couple of questions and an observation. How do you think the Vandersteen 3A signatures would do with Parasound A51 or 5250 amp? Would be used in my room which is 18' w by 30' long. No side wall issues, just the short back wall. The room on one side opens into a similar size space. I am not sure the 2ce Signatures would be enough? My one problem is considering how to convince the wife to ignore the the look of these speakers! They are not something to look at, but sound great. Any ideas on overcoming this? Thinking of the HDP 70 as the processor.
Would you consider the Definitive Technology BP7001c similar? 
My observation was listening to a parasound a21 powering the Vandersteen 2ce signature. Brought some cd's, Yellow Jackets "Blue Hat", Acoustic Alchemy, and Hendrix "Bold as Love". Listened to various tracks and they sounded great! Hendrix's "Up from the Skies" was amazingly clear and spacious! Next listened to system using B&W 804"s. Love the look, but I preferred the sound of the V's better. Any other brands you would recommend? thanks.

Joe in Mobile


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Having heard the Vanderesteen's, I think you will be very pleased with them in your situation. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

The Vandy IICE sigs should suffice unless you listen at insane levels. I have used Parasound amplification with Vandy with great results. The only thing I would add is a VERY good sub if you watch a lot of action/adventure movies, and it'll be a lot easier to get the wife to accept the sub than the 3As...good luck and let us know what you decide.
Cheers...


----------

